# Finding thanked posts or alternative ways to keep track of useful/edifying posts



## glorifyinggodinwv (May 20, 2010)

First I would to say I think the new upgrade is great, and I appreciate the time Rich and others devote to this great forum. I've noticed that I'm no longer able to clink on the link to list all the posts that I've thanked. I often use the thanks button to mark posts which I find edifying and useful. I realize this may not be the purpose behind the thanks button. Since this feature is no longer available, does any one have any suggestions on how to keep track of edifying/useful posts. I know one could subscribe to a thread, but when there may be a hundred posts, it may be a bit impractical. 

A question for the administrators/moderators: would it be okay to create a private blog and use it to place posts one finds edifying and helpful?


----------

